# Ports IRQ's usw.



## billgatesm (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
Ich möchte mich mit Ports und Hardwareinterrupts beschäftigen um z.B. die Maus steuern zu können oder die Uhrzeit lesen/schreiben zu können (CMOS war das Port 70h/71h?). Aber das ist genau das Gebiet wo von ich nur sehr wenig Ahnung habe. Deswegen wollte ich um eure Hilfe bitten. Wer von euch kennt ein gutes Dokument (Beschreibung) oder Buch wo alle Ports von 70h/71h CMOS, 60h/64h Tastatur bis hin zu 3DAh Grafik ausfürhlich beschrieben werden? Auch mit IRQ's also Hardwareinterrupts habe ich so meine Probleme. Wer kennt dort eine Doku oder ein Buch? Würde mich um jeden link freuen.

Danke


----------

